# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - Utilities >  SysPad (v4.6.5 released 09/26/09) by Serysoft

## Seraph

*DESCRIPTION*
SysPad's inspiration came from a program a co-worker was using at work to organize his most used folders.
The program was very limited in functionality though, and he asked me if I would go ahead and do something a little more customizable and to his liking.
_It is created in VB.NET 2008 and is only compatible with the 3.5 .NET Framework._

*FEATURES:*
FolderPad: A folder management window
    * Easily access common system locations (e.g. My Computer, Program Files, etc.) with the buttons on the left of the window
    * Easily manage folders on your PC or mapped network drives from a context menu
    * Manually add known locations that you can't find in the Folder browser.
    * Give meaningful names to these locations so they are easy to find in the list, and change them if you want
    * Sort the entries in the list, putting your most used paths near the top (or bottom)

TrayPad: A Notepad-esque window
    * Save notes as you type; easily find notes that load everytime you load Windows
    * Highlight a URL and right-click to go to the website using your favorite browser
    * Rename and Organize the tabs so you know exactly where your notes are
    * If you program, export the selected tab to Notepad; even select the syntax highlighting before exporting
    * Save or print the contents of the currently selected tab

AutoUpdater: SysPad now checks for updated versions at it's run time and gives you the option to download and install the new version.

# Title: SysPad
# Description: A utility program that has two forms, one showing 5 tabs with textboxes which can be printed.  The second form organizes folders chosen by the user.  This is to provide quick access to commonly used folders.  Especially useful in an IT/DP setting where lots of folders are being accessed.
# Author Name: Robert Burke
# System Requirements:  Windows [XP|Vista|Seven]
# License info: Apache 2.0

If you use this program, any comments, ideas, critiques are highly welcome. 
The installer can be found at: CodePlex

----------


## Undocked Windy

*I really don't mean to be a douche or anything, but aren't attachments required? I just got PMed by a mod for the same thing, so heads-up!

BTW, program worked like a charm. I have one question though: What makes someone want to use this more than regular ol' reliable notepad?*

----------


## Seraph

Attachments are only required, I think, if you don't provide a link.  Or so that is what I understood.  My source and program is all found at the website, so I dunno.

But, this program lets you have constant access to little notes.  Notepad, you have to create a file and open it every time you want to look at it.  In this case, you just click the icon and you have notes that you don't have to worry about saving because they save as you type.

I don't know if it's just my PC at home causing some sort of interference, but I have come across the problem that Windows XP won't shutdown while this program is running.  Since you are the first person to talk to me, do you have an XP system you could try this on?  Vista works fine for me.  It is entirely possible, though, with my XP desktop that I have something on there that is interfering with my program and the shutdown process of Windows.  My XP system has lots of stuff on it, so it isn't the most streamlined setup right now.  lol

----------


## Undocked Windy

*I have Windows 7.*

----------


## Seraph

/bump

----------


## Seraph

Version 4.6.5 Release bump.

----------

